# New SF Anthology from Third Flatiron



## reiver33 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a short story in the new Third Flatiron anthology, "Redshifted: Martian Stories,"  which is now available on Smashwords:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/381618

Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GWRE7MM (print version also available there)

And the Third Flatiron website:

http://www.thirdflatiron.com/liveSit.../current-issue


My thanks to all on the Chrons who assisted in this.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats! And they're published on Kindle in the UK this time.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 4, 2014)

Finally bought it - almost a shame it's the piece you posted before, but was still nice to read it on the Kindle.

Also bought _Night Never Ends_ - looking forward to reading it:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ESF4ZT0/?tag=brite-21

By the way, have you ever considered writing any fantasy or historical fiction?


----------



## reiver33 (Jan 5, 2014)

Give me an example of what you'd consider 'Fantasy'?

In terms of historical fiction the only periods I know much about are the Wars of the Roses and the Byzantine Empire - other than odds and sods I've picked up as adjuncts to wargaming


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, we could certainly do with more Byzantine historical fiction. And good mediaeval historical fiction. And any fantasy based on these periods.


----------

